# Moving Chain Sword



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

My chain swords are chaining clear across the tank, and I need to move them to the new tank in a month. Should I be clipping the bunches appart, or trying to move them all chained together? Or... something else? If I'm supposed to clip them, where do I clip, near the origin bunch, the new bunch, or in the middle?

thanks,

-Unnr


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is easier to clip the chain apart and plant individually, as opposed to trying to replant a chain. If they are really small you might want to leave some of them together. Once they are separated, I trim the runner close to the parent plant. I am assuming by chain sword, you mean E. latifolius.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If it is Echinodorus tenellus (pygmy chain sword), I would still recommend what Bill suggests.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Chris S said:


> If it is Echinodorus tenellus (pygmy chain sword), I would still recommend what Bill suggests.


Sorry, skipped a word. Thanks for the answers 

Unnr


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure what's 'correct', but when I shipped these after not liking them in my 10 gal, I grabbed a bunch and placed most of them together and then used a runner to wrap the plants into bunches. My friend planted them in a few minutes and they did well. 

Plus, E tenellus grows fast. I'm not sure that a runner will re-grow once clipped, so it might be better to clip close to the plant to save nutrient diversion.


----------

